# Clyde has *#?! Cancer



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Words fail me. It seems sooo unfair!

Sending prayers and good thoughts for both of you. {hugs}


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no, that is so very sad. I lost two bonded goldens at bookends of one summer, and my heart broke. That is terribly rough news for you to face. I am so sorry.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry....


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no words. I am so sorry.
Hugs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry for the bad news. I hope Clyde will be around for long time for you.
I am so sorry.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

That's so unfair, I am so sorry to hear this:-(


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Losing one dog is hard, let alone figuring out another one is sick. Sending you and Clyde my thoughts and good vibes!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry you got such terrible news. I am just heartbroken for so many this is happening to, and it just makes me so angry cancer is stealing them from us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My heart breaks for you, this is so unfair, you have been through so much recently. I am sending you and sweet Clyde comforting hugs and prayers. We are all here for you x


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't find any words that can help, but, I"m sorry for your bad news.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh no. Oh I'm so sorry. My heart aches for you


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the terrible news about Clyde. There are just no words.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry. This breaks my heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sad and sorry for such a bad news, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to read this


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news.. spoil him and enjoy every single day.. This stinks so bad! Too many good dogs getting cancer..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

Oh, no, I am so very sorry! My heart aches for you!
Give Clyde some big hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Sending prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. This is just so unfair. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine having to go through this twice in such a short time. My heart truly goes out to you. How has Clyde been feeling the past couple of days?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry. I hate cancer!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, no. This is just so unfair. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine having to go through this twice in such a short time. My heart truly goes out to you. How has Clyde been feeling the past couple of days?


He was just a little off this weekend, which lead me to have some tests run. He is acting like Clyde, which I am very thankful for. Today was hard on him, he has slept since we have been home. I am hoping he will feel like eating tomorrow.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this  so soon after losing Bonnie aswell, so unfair. I hope that Clyde will be with you for much, much longer and we're all here for you. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Praying for good days....so heartbroken. My prayers are with you. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> He was just a little off this weekend, which lead me to have some tests run. He is acting like Clyde, which I am very thankful for. Today was hard on him, he has slept since we have been home. I am hoping he will feel like eating tomorrow.


I am hoping he will feel better tomorrow, too. Big vet days can take a lot out of them. Give him and extra hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Noooooo, it just isn't fair! I am so sorry!
Give him a big hug from Michigan!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Words fail me at the moment. I am so sorry you are going through this again all too soon. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry ...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

So very very sorry! So unfair!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry, I have lost two within months and it does take your breath away. You are so good to all your pups, Hugs for you and Clyde!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now. Wish there was something I could say or do to take away the pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about this terrible news. There aren't words to express how awfully unfair this is. Praying for much more time with Clyde that is free of pain!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh no, no no no, that's too unfair, I know how much you adore your dogs. Am so sorry, I guess Clyde needs to be with Bonnie just like their names but it's too soon, I hope he can carry on being him as long as possible and long enough for you to get your head round this. Thinking of you and sending everything positive Clydes way across the pond,..hang in there lovely boy x


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. This is so much heartache for someone to bear in such a short time.

Sending a gentle hug for you and Clyde and praying for time.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to rwad this. Hugs and prayers being sent.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Golden mum, you are super mom - Clyde couldn't be with better company - I'm so sad to read this, love him every day and I'm sure you will!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry that you have to deal with this again.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no, I am so, so sorry. There are just not words enough. I will be praying for Clyde and you.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook earlier tonight. My heart goes out to you. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry golden mum. Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this about Clyde. Now it is his time for extra love and spoiling. Thoughts and prayers for you and Clyde!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry, maybe bonnie needs clyde with her, seems so unfair for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dawn, I am so very very sorry to read this about Clyde. My heart goes out to you.

My thoughts and prayers to you and Clyde.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry... This is so unfair.... Will be praying for lots of time....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't think of anything more devastating for you. I am so sorry, so so sorry. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. Praying for Clyde.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

My heart sank when I saw this. I lost my two springers may 27 and June 27, 2011 to brain tumor and spleen rupture. Worst summer ever.  poor clyde. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you are having to face this dear!:no: I pray for Clyde to have the best possible outcome.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm very sorry. Please give Clyde a hug from us.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry....I saw this on Facebook a short while ago. This is a terrible blow. You have my sympathy. I hope you can have fun with Clyde and enjoy every minute of his sweet self.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. This is gut wrenching news
May you have many more tail wags, tender moments and a longer prognosis than anyone expects.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG Dawn I burst into tears when I read this! This is so completely unfair to you - I just don't even know what to say other than I hope you can enjoy quality time with Clyde.

My heart and prayers are with you all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to say thinking of you, and sending big hugs to Clyde. Hope that you have a nice weekend with him.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just to let you know that both you and sweet Clyde are in our thoughts and prayers for more sweet time that is free of pain.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry. Big hug to you and Clyde. May you enjoy your remaining time together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and Clyde-my prayers are with you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

I am so very sorry to hear about Clyde. Hug him tight and make many wonderful memories with him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, Dawn, I just saw this. I'm so sorry. Wishing Clyde many more days of fun and love.

Carpe Diem


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Not fair, not fair, not fair. 
I am so sorry. Absolutely heartbreaking.
Sending you hugs and wish I could give thme in person


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you, sending special hugs of comfort to you and sweet Clyde xx


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry, GoldenMum.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such terrible news. You must be in bits and pieces. Even so, it is time to plan for days of joy that remain. Take a million photos. Cook special treats for him. Take him to all his favorite places and build so many memories that you can savor when times get even rougher. 

Clyde is lucky to have your love and care to surround him and fight for him.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am so sorry.
Still drying my tears over your loss of Boo girl 
My thoughts will be with you....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

olliversmom said:


> I am so sorry.
> Still drying my tears over your loss of Boo girl
> My thoughts will be with you....



Me too! I will take all the good thoughts I can get, thank you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

In your Daily Ride thread, I mentioned the Assistive Devices thread. Just want to make sure you know about this sticky: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. It gathers our collective experience with a wide variety of things that can make life easier as we help our ailing fur people.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this and , sadly, I can relate. I just lost one of my girls September 19th from a brain tumor and my other girl has just been diagnosed with a hemangiosarcoma that is bleeding out. I take one day at a time and feel blessed when she makes it through another day. I will be thinking of you and including you in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

wjane said:


> So very sorry to hear this and , sadly, I can relate. I just lost one of my girls September 19th from a brain tumor and my other girl has just been diagnosed with a hemangiosarcoma that is bleeding out. I take one day at a time and feel blessed when she makes it through another day. I will be thinking of you and including you in my prayers.


And you are in my prayers as well, I am so very sorry.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Please know that you are in my prayers every day...It's just so sad, it's the part of life's cake... I know... But the part that we can not swallow so easy or at all  

Hope that Clyde will be better and will stay with you long time more...

We are all blessed by having them what ever happens at the end of the story ....

Love & Light to all your family


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Your buying the cart for Clyde is heartwarming. Enjoy your Sunday. Carpe Diem


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope you had a good day with Clyde. Thinking of you both every day


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

Hope that you and Clyde had a good day!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry, words fail me, sending you love and prayers. Clyde really looks to love his buggy on your other thread, he has a big smile on his face.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for this heartbreaking news.

However, in the other thread, Clyde's fabulous ride warmed my heart! I had saved the post of Golden Camper's info about his cart, but had wondered just how handy I would have to be to modify the garden cart and if I'd be able to lift it into the car - you have solved both those issues for me. 

In the meantime we'll continue to think of you and the crew. Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> I'm so sorry for this heartbreaking news.
> 
> However, in the other thread, Clyde's fabulous ride warmed my heart! I had saved the post of Golden Camper's info about his cart, but had wondered just how handy I would have to be to modify the garden cart and if I'd be able to lift it into the car - you have solved both those issues for me.
> 
> In the meantime we'll continue to think of you and the crew. Fingers and paws crossed.


Hubbub: That is great-do you think a cart like this would help Hannah?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm really rooting for Clyde. Enjoy whatever time you have left.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Hubbub: That is great-do you think a cart like this would help Hannah?


Thanks for asking Karen. Hannah's still fairly mobile on blacktop - but I'm looking at the options and watching local resales so I could have one handy. I think being able to get back on some trails would be very good for her - as it clearly is for Clyde.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hubbub said:


> Thanks for asking Karen. Hannah's still fairly mobile on blacktop - but I'm looking at the options and watching local resales so I could have one handy. I think being able to get back on some trails would be very good for her - as it clearly is for Clyde.



Hubbub: If you have any questions, or concerns, please feel free to pm me. All the wheels are quick release for easy removal, and if you remove one bar, it folds down. I leave it assembled as I can fit it in the small bed of my truck. It is not very heavy, maybe 35lbs.


----------

